# Hours of service?



## Chimball (Jun 20, 2019)

Is this possible? I hope so.
Is it easy to manipulate the hours on these?
Yanmar 186D.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Its only a 3 digit hour meter.
Flips back to zero every thousand hours


----------



## Chimball (Jun 20, 2019)

Ahhh I see. Thanks for that info.


----------

